# CCadet 1046 Belts smoking



## Larry2385 (Apr 29, 2012)

Why front belt smoke within seconds after starting?
Front flywheel apparenty not turning when running BUT all turn when manually turning the blades. No loose springs or belts as best I can tell.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the engine pulley isn't turning,when the engine is running,you probably have a loose/damaged pulley.


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

Larry2385 said:


> Why front belt smoke within seconds after starting?


Worn belt and/or incorrect belt tension. Shafts and bearings failing or not greased.



> Front flywheel apparenty not turning when running BUT all turn when manually turning the blades. No loose springs or belts as best I can tell.


This is normal. When trying to turn from a different pulley, the force on the other pulleys are acting differently (eg, belt pulling on the toher pulley instead of pushing), and so often turn them.

Cheers


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The belt might be off one pulley my neighbors does this sometimes..


----------

